# itstool libxml2

## gringo

hola a tod@s,

estoy actualizando mi portátil ( hace como cosa de 1 año que apenas lo actualizaba) y me encuentro con el siguiente problema :

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/itstool-2.0.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/itstool-2.0.2::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/itstool-2.0.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/itstool-2.0.2/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.78, 0.65, 0.39

 * Package:    dev-util/itstool-2.0.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_python2_7 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Fixing shebang in ./itstool.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python2.7/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether /usr/bin/python2.7 version >= 2.6... yes

checking for /usr/bin/python2.7 version... 2.7

checking for /usr/bin/python2.7 platform... linux2

checking for /usr/bin/python2.7 script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for /usr/bin/python2.7 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python module libxml2... not found

configure: error: Python module libxml2 is needed to run this package
```

y nada de lo que pruebo me soluciona el problema ( python-updater, recompìlar python y/libxml2 y dependencias, etc)

puede ser que tenga algo mal en el make.conf ? Que tenéis vosotros en PYTHON_TARGETS= p.ej.?

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

```
#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package \${PACKAGE} merged on \${HOST} with notice"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel radeon virtualbox"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#DVB_CARDS="dvb-usb-af9015"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PORTAGE_BINHOST=/usr/portage/packages

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3 python3_4"

#USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.2 3.3"

#PYTHON_TARGET="python3_3" 

#PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3 python2_7 python3_4"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 \

sse4a ssse3 xop"

#ABI_X86="64 32"

```

Como ves todo ha sido comentar en los últimos updates.

Editado:

He ejecutado emerge -pvuDN @world y no me da errores unos cuantos avisos sobre software que se va quedando obsoleto pero por los demás parece que todo va bién, es más que probable que en la última actualización me obligara a comentar o me lo sugiriera PYTHON_TARGET, han ido cambiando varias cosas, posiblemente tengas que dar un repaso a eselect news.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> checking for /usr/bin/python2.7 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages
> 
> checking for python module libxml2... not found
> 
> configure: error: Python module libxml2 is needed to run this package

 Necesitas el módulo libxml2 para python versión 2.7 y no lo tienes o el configurador no lo encuentra.

El módulo lo proporciona el paquete libxml2. Tienes que tener la use python activada para ese paquete y PYTHON_TARGETS debe contener al menos el valor python2_7.

Yo no tengo definida la variable en make.conf pero mi perfil la define a PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4".

----------

## natrix

En mi PC: 

```
# equery u libxml2

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1:

 U I

 + + abi_x86_32               : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 - - debug                    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and

                                extra output. If you want to get meaningful

                                backtraces see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Pro

                                ject:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 - - examples                 : Install examples, usually source code

 + + icu                      : Enable ICU (Internationalization Components for

                                Unicode) support, using dev-libs/icu

 + + ipv6                     : Add support for IP version 6

 + + lzma                     : Support for LZMA (de)compression algorithm

 - - python                   : Add optional support/bindings for the Python

                                language

 + + python_targets_python2_7 : Build with Python 2.7

 - - python_targets_python3_3 : Build with Python 3.3

 + + python_targets_python3_4 : Build with Python 3.4

 + + readline                 : Enable support for libreadline, a GNU

                                line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - static-libs              : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as

                                well

 - - test                     : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run

                                with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this

                                internally, so don't set it in

                                make.conf/package.use anymore
```

----------

## gringo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565310

solucionado con dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *gringo wrote:*   

> solucionado con dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4
> 
> 

 

Deduzco que estas en ~x86_64 ya que a mi ni siquiera me actualiza con emerge --sync, sigo teniendo libxml2-2.9.2-r1.

----------

## gringo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   solucionado con dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4
> 
>  
> 
> Deduzco que estas en ~x86_64 ya que a mi ni siquiera me actualiza con emerge --sync, sigo teniendo libxml2-2.9.2-r1.

 

si, siempre he usado ~arch :

```
Keywords for dev-libs/libxml2:

            |                                 | u   |  

            | a a   a         n   p r     s   | n   |  

            | l m   r h i m m i   p i s   p   | u s | r

            | p d a m p a 6 i o p c s 3   a x | s l | e

            | h 6 r 6 p 6 8 p s p 6 c 9 s r 8 | e o | p

            | a 4 m 4 a 4 k s 2 c 4 v 0 h c 6 | d t | o

------------+---------------------------------+-----+-------

   2.9.2-r1 | + + + + + + + ~ o + + o + + + + | o 2 | gentoo

[I]2.9.2-r4 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ ~ | o   | gentoo
```

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Noticia!!!

dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4 acaba de entrar en la rama estable de portage, jeje

----------

## esteban_conde

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Noticia!!!
> 
> dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4 acaba de entrar en la rama estable de portage, jeje

 

Sí, pero:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # emerge -s libxml2
> 
> [ Results for search key : libxml2 ]
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

El último emerge --sync, ayer.

Seguramente esté en ~arch.

Reedito:

Pues efectivamente "ya" está en la rama estable la version r4.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # emerge -s libxml2
> 
> [ Results for search key : libxml2 ]
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

Cuestión de horas, excusame natrix please.

----------

## natrix

Not problem!

----------

